# 2004 FT & HT Calendar Corrections Here!



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey Gang,

Like most of you I am working out my FT and HT calendar for this year.

There has already been talk that the RFTN got some of the dates wrong on their schedules.

IF YOU ARE SURE they have made a mistake, please post it here and share the correction with the rest of us. It would be a big help.

Thanks!

Kevin

[Mods, you might consider making this thread a sticky for a couple days.]


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Great suggestion, Kevin! For example, are the Middle Tenn. and River King trials really going to be on the same weekend (Spring and Fall) this year? That has never been the case in the past. Neither of those trials has historically been huge, so there wasn't any reason in terms of numbers that they would have changed it. Also, I noticed they list 3 trials taking place in Texas on the weekend of March 12-14. Two trials I could see, but 3? There was also not listing for the Golden Retriever Club all breed trial for the Spring (Usually in March in Weldon Springs)--are they not having one or was it omitted? It would be great if some of the forum participants could save me some phone calls.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Emily,

My card only shows two for the weekend of Mar 12-14, Port Arthur & Wichita Falls. Lone Star is the following weekend.

Jerry


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Emily, The Golden Club will have a 4 stake licensed trial +puppy at Busch, March 19-21. I know Steve is licking his lips at the prospect. Sect is Sherri Spavale [email protected]


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Jerry,
You're right, I got the wrong weekend--The card shows that Bluebonnet, Rose Country and Texas Panhandle are all supposed to be on the weekend of April 9-11. Is that right, or should one of those have been put on a different weekend?

John, thanks for the info. You're right, too--Steve would find that trial pretty hard to pass up after last year. He'll probably go straight from Texas to Wentzville.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Emilly, it's only about a MILYUN miles from Bluebonnet to Amarillo. Then Rose Country is dang near in LA. We still got Central, South, and West Texas that have NOTHING that weekend.

Texas is kinda, sorta, semi BIG.

Jerry


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

As the saying goes--"It's a whole other country"!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

From my house, I can drive halfway to San Diego and will spend the night in El Paso. 

I've never run a trial in Amarillo because of the drive!!

"The sun has "riz".
"The sun has "set"
"And we is still in Texas, yet."

Jerry


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

River King Sept. 17-19

Bluegrass Sept. 10-1

John


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

*Calendar Corrections*

Metro Alliance Fall trial date is 10/29-10/31.
The mistake in the dates on the calendar is not RFTN's fault .
Some field trial secretarys ( present company included) failed to realize that 2004 is a leap year and didnt adjust for it when they sent thier date to RFTN's. RFTN's printed what they received. (garbage in, garbage out! )
AKC sent a note to all secretarys in mid Dec. reminding them of the leap year but by that time I'm sure RFTN's card was gone to print.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

The Amarillo Field Trial will be April 2-4, *NOT *9-11.

The wind never blows here the first weekend in April. :roll:  


Charles


----------



## Ron Geels (Dec 10, 2003)

*Rose Country of East Texas*

Rose Country Retriever Club of East Texas will also be April 2-4. We have coordinated with Texas Panhandle (Amarillo) to conflict.

RFTN has posted Rose Country and Texas Panhandle as April 9-11, because that is what weekend it was in 2003.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

Northwest Missouri Retriever Club's Field Trial will be held at Smithville Lake on March 26-28, 2004


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

River King spring trial is going to be at Rend Lake again.


----------



## Pin-Mark Retrievers (Jul 23, 2003)

Greeting Folks:

Our website has a schedule of hunt tests and field trials that have been approved by the AKC. As a matter of fact the information is taken directly from the AKC site. Check out our link: http://www.pin-mark.com/entryservice/schedule.htm . I hope you find it useful!! Its as credible as the AKC's.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't make book on the AKC's dates just yet! The Idaho Retreiver Club is trying to change the date the AKC gave us due to the fact that leap year moves our trial date to Labor Day weekend. Since our trial is run out of a Campground we have to move. This means we have some conflicts to resolve but we are in the process of changing the date the AKC gave us. Double check your dates with the FTS. 

One error I can correct from RFTN is the Willamette Retriever Club Field Trial will be on Feb. 27-29 not Mar 5-7. This was per the FTS.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

So the date of 3/26-28 for the spring River King (IL) FT is correct?


----------



## TS (Sep 8, 2003)

I notice that Blackhawk, North Dakota RC, and Watopa are listed as all occuring June 4-6. Usually Blackhawk and NDRC conflict but not also Watopa? I believe Watopa is usually a week b4 the other two? I am guessing that this is a mistake. Anyone know?


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Kevin,
The Spring date for River King is correct, but they will be back at Rend Lake, so the location is wrong. Their Fall date is Sept. 17-19, the weekend after Bluegrass, which is actually supposed to be September 10-12. The fall Mid. Tenn. date is right--Sept. 24-26.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

to verify corresponding dates for 2004 field trials go to www.akc.org

type in corresponding date, hit go, and you'll get the corresponding date table.

Using the 2003 date for an event, you will get the dates through 2008


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*Bluebonnet*

Looks like Bluebonnet will be a larger trial than I first expected according to RFTN schedule. 

Hey Geels, thanks for messing up my Nextel Cup weekend.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ed Aycock said:


> to verify corresponding dates for 2004 field trials go to www.akc.org
> 
> type in corresponding date, hit go, and you'll get the corresponding date table.
> 
> Using the 2003 date for an event, you will get the dates through 2008


Or you can go here 

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/Corres_Date_Table.pdf


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

The Cape Fear Spring Trial will be April 9-11 and not the 16-18 as listed on the RFTN cards.

Anthony


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

*Colorado HT dates*

Dates for some of the Colorado tests are slightly different this year. Here are the 2004 dates:

*May 8-9* - Fort Collins Retriever Club, Wellington, CO [single Jr, Sr & Mr]
*May 29-31 *- Colorado Foothills Retriever Club, Snyder, CO [double Jr & Sr; single Mr]
*June 5-6* - Pikes Peak Retriever Club, Snyder, CO [single Jr, Sr & Mr]
*June 12-13 *- Labrador Retriever Club of Greater Denver, Calhan, CO [single Jr, Sr & Mr]
*June 26-27 *- Colorado Women's Retriever Club, Platteville, CO [single Jr, Sr & Mr]
*August 21-22 *- Colorado Foothills Retriever Club, Berthoud, CO [single Jr, Sr & Mr]
dates are still pending for the MHGRC test (will probably be Sept 11 & 12)


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Heart of Texas RC
Spring Hunt test (AKC)
March 27-28 2004
Nolanville TX

www.hotrc.org


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Gateway Hunting Retriever Club will have a spring hunt on March 27&28 2004 at Weldon Spring, MO. Not in September as listed in the Retriever Field News. www.gatewayretrievers.com


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Colorado's Spring FT schedule is a little different this year

May 7 - 9 West Nebraska Retriever Club -- North Platte, NE

May 14 - 16 Rocky Mountain Retriever Club -- Orchard, CO

May 21 - 23 Centennial Retriever Club -- Mead, Co 

May 28 - 30 Cheyenne Retriever Club -- Tie Siding, WY


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

*SMHRA hunt test--not member of Master National*

I have been told that the list put out by Field Trial News says that the Southern MN Hunting Retriever Association is a member of the Master National Retriever Club. This is not correct. SMHRA is NOT a member of Master National.

SMHRA is holding a licensed AKC Hunt test on June 26 & 27, 2004, near Morristown, MN (south of the Twin Cities just off I-35). We are having a Junior/Master on Sat. and a Senior on Sunday.

Entries close on June 9--Wed. Premiums available from the HTS at [email protected] THANKS!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tulsa Retriever Club fall trial date is Oct, 22-24 at the lands at and around Crook Kennels. Same place as last fall.

TRC hunt test Sept 11 & 12 same place. You can enter either event via www.entryexpress.com


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Big D Hunting Retriever Club moved their fall Hunt Test from September 25 & 26 to September 18 &19 due to a wedding at the Cullen Ranch on that weekend. See www.huntingretrieverclub.org for a Premium.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

*FTN T and HT Calendar correction*

Note: the Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club's Hunt Test in June 2005 shows my e-mail address incorrectly. It should read: Hunt Test Secretary, Lorraine H. Sarek 12059 Leander Road, Cook, MN 55723, e-mail address: [email protected] thanks and I think this web-site is fantastic for real time communications. Sarek


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tulsa Retriever Club spring trial March 18-20, 2005 Ft. Gibson WMA, Wagoner, OK.


----------



## Tami T (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tar Heel dates*

Field Trial news has the wrong dates for Tar Heel, not thier fault, I turned in the dates I THOUGHT we had, but as you all know, AKC has moved them. The dates for the Tar Heel trials are as follows:

NO TRIPLE DQ (Tidewater and Cape Fear are having a double DQ in Feb)

Spring Trial: April 8-10 Weldon, NC (Open, AM, Derby)
Fall Trial: October 9 - 11 Rocky POint, NC (OPen, AM, QUal, Derby)


Hope that clears up some confusion, although, i still feel very confused!

Tami


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

You folks need to post your changes on the 2005 thread that Shayne has stuck at the top of the forum. 

This thread is for the old 2004.


----------

